# Wilfa Svart V Aergrind



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm thinking about getting a manual grinder for when I'm away but I'm slightly in 2 minds as I'm not away that often!

However, if the grind quality on (for example) an Aergrind was significantly better than on my Wilfa Svart it would help me to justify the purchase...

So is there a big difference?

Thanks chaps


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Buy a hand grinder because you want portability, quiet grinding, the need to only grind smaller amounts.

The grind setting will be much more important than any differences in 'grind quality' which will be pretty small between these 2.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jon_Foster said:


> I'm thinking about getting a manual grinder for when I'm away but I'm slightly in 2 minds as I'm not away that often!
> 
> However, if the grind quality on (for example) an Aergrind was significantly better than on my Wilfa Svart it would help me to justify the purchase...
> 
> ...


Hi, I have the Wilfa and the Feldgrind 2, which is a bigger version of the aergrind, but with the same burrs. In my mind, the feldgrind is better. It's more adjustable and I can feel the grind just feels nicer, like more even. Now, can I taste the difference? Not really, but that's just me. I'm near Reading, so if you are about you are more than welcome to pop by and see it for yourself.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks guys, that's really helpful, on balance it's probably something I can hold fire on for now, fingers crossed I'll have my Niche in the not too distant future!

And thanks so much for your kind invitation @MediumRoastSteam I'm currently without car but if I'm ever in the area I'll be sure to give you a shout


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jon_Foster said:


> Thanks guys, that's really helpful, on balance it's probably something I can hold fire on for now, fingers crossed I'll have my Niche in the not too distant future!
> 
> And thanks so much for your kind invitation @MediumRoastSteam I'm currently without car but if I'm ever in the area I'll be sure to give you a shout


If you've got a niche coming that's even more reason to go for a hand grinder. You may not travel often, but when you do.....


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> If you've got a niche coming that's even more reason to go for a hand grinder. You may not travel often, but when you do.....


Devil on my shoulder...









I'll definitely be getting one at some stage, tempted by an aergrind or something similar but as I'm not in a rush I'll just keep an eye on the for sale thread for now...


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Buy a hand grinder because you want portability, quiet grinding, the need to only grind smaller amounts.
> 
> The grind setting will be much more important than any differences in 'grind quality' which will be pretty small between these 2.


 Sorry to resurrect a dead thread, but this seems relevant to my current dilemma. I rarely travel, only prepare filter (V60 or Aero/Delterpress) coffee for up to two at a time, and don't really care about the noise. I had always thought if I was paying £100 for a grinder I would get a better grind from a manual, as the money is going on the burrs, in comparison to an electric, as the money would partially be going on the motor. The Wilfa Svart seems to disagree - it seems as though this would provide as good a result (albeit unable to pivot to espresso and without as precise adjustments) as a £100 manual grinder (e.g. 1ZPresso - don't think I'll go down the MBK route at this stage)? Thanks.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

i have the svart and the 1zpro

for me the svart is more that capable for pour over,

i keep the 1z purely for espresso
View attachment 39847


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Xabi17 said:


> Sorry to resurrect a dead thread, but this seems relevant to my current dilemma. I rarely travel, only prepare filter (V60 or Aero/Delterpress) coffee for up to two at a time, and don't really care about the noise. I had always thought if I was paying £100 for a grinder I would get a better grind from a manual, as the money is going on the burrs, in comparison to an electric, as the money would partially be going on the motor. The Wilfa Svart seems to disagree - it seems as though this would provide as good a result (albeit unable to pivot to espresso and without as precise adjustments) as a £100 manual grinder (e.g. 1ZPresso - don't think I'll go down the MBK route at this stage)? Thanks.


 I think you're over complicating things.

Manual grinders tend to use the same burrs that come in electric grinders (apart from the Zassenhaus burrs & Kinu brew burr). E.g. Lido grinders use Etzinger burrs that also come in cheaper, electrc Baratza grinders. When you buy electric grinders you benefit from economies of scale,.

The only 1zpresso I can see for £100 is the Q, it looks to have Zassenhaus style burrs, which I wouldn't recommend for fine grinds like Aeropress.

If you don't have a burning desire to hand grind, buy electric.


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

MWJB said:


> I think you're over complicating things.
> 
> Manual grinders tend to use the same burrs that come in electric grinders (apart from the Zassenhaus burrs & Kinu brew burr). E.g. Lido grinders use Etzinger burrs that also come in cheaper, electrc Baratza grinders. When you buy electric grinders you benefit from economies of scale,.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I didn't know that. The 1Zpresso JX seemed to be £110-120 (when the market is functioning properly) and the Wilfa Svart £105 so was comparing those two, but I trust your final sentence enough to think that the Wilfa Svart is the right call. I can't see myself getting an espresso machine just yet so the Wilfa Svart should be good for a while yet. Thanks for your help!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

The Wilfa is great. If you're making filter and don't need a grinder to travel with, I'd buy on in a heartbeat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

http://






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Xabi17 said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that. The 1Zpresso JX seemed to be £110-120 (when the market is functioning properly) and the Wilfa Svart £105 so was comparing those two, but I trust your final sentence enough to think that the Wilfa Svart is the right call. I can't see myself getting an espresso machine just yet so the Wilfa Svart should be good for a while yet. Thanks for your help!


Even if you do end up getting an espresso machine and need an espresso grinder it's handy to have a two grinder setup incase you like different beans for espresso and filter/brewed, I know I do.

So the Wilfa Svart wouldn't be redundant.


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks both, that's really helpful. Had been convinced by the James Hoffman videos, if he likes it then I'll definitely like it!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

bare in mind theres two versions of the svart..


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> bare in mind theres two versions of the svart..


 Thanks, the CGWS-130B model is the one to go for right?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

That's the one I had and liked. Worked great. And it's the one that James H reviewed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

Yep, think they upgraded the motor so it was a slower burr rotation. Can't say I've ever experimented myself but I understand the logic of how that might help. Will make sure that's the style. Fortunately any black version is guaranteed to be the second model as the first was only released in silver - so an easy way to confirm (as well as emailing the vendor, of course).

Thanks again.


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

I was just looking for the Svart and about to pull the trigger on a silver when I recalled a discussion that this may then be the original (and slightly less good) model. Are *all* the silver Svart the older model? And *all* the black versions the better one? The Wilfa site only has the black version (CGWS-130B).

https://www.wilfa.co.uk/product-category/kitchen/


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

higbert said:


> I was just looking for the Svart and about to pull the trigger on a silver when I recalled a discussion that this may then be the original (and slightly less good) model. Are *all* the silver Svart the older model? And *all* the black versions the better one? The Wilfa site only has the black version (CGWS-130B).
> 
> https://www.wilfa.co.uk/product-category/kitchen/


 That is my understanding yes. Though I think the difference is quite minimal and usually when you do see the silver it's for a fair bit cheaper (£20-30 less).


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

I've never tested and am not sure if this is 100% correct but I think the later model turns its burrs more slowly and so is expected to release the aromatic oils less while grinding (hence more retained in the cup). Or something like that.


----------

